# Storing spare prop



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

After reading a recent thread I decided to keep a spare prop on the boat. It’s a bit cumbersome though. Where and how are you guys storing it so it doesn’t beat up the boat while running?


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Cut down milk crate with another cut down milk crate for a lid and shelf.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

vantagefish said:


> After reading a recent thread I decided to keep a spare prop on the boat. It’s a bit cumbersome though. Where and how are you guys storing it so it doesn’t beat up the boat while running?


Since I started using stainless steel props with rubber bushings I have not carried a spare prop in my boat.

In my experience when you hit something hard enough to bend or break a stainless prop blade(s) so badly you can’t run with it, the prop shaft gets bent too. So you can’t just slap on another prop and go.

I also have a trolling motor and/or push pole to get me back.

And then there are times where a spare prop isn’t the solution. Like knocking the whole lower unit off, or having a corroded key switch assembly on a brand new motor.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I stopped carrying a spare prop for the same reasons as Mike above. I also hated the amount of storage it took up in the boat. Not going to do me any good in most situations, but I do keep a large tupperware in the back of my truck that has my tools, spare prop, hose, extension cord, hydraulic jack, lug wrench, spare hubs, etc.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Oh but I DO keep a spare trolling motor prop, nut and cotter pin on board.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

I keep a cheapie spare prop wrapped in a towel in my utility hatch, flo torq hub, prop nut, and prop wrench, 6” cut 2x4.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Tow insurance is pretty cheap these days. 

@MariettaMike - was everyone ok from the boat that tore off the lower unit and bent the drive shaft??


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Not trying to derail the thread here, but i would be curious to know how many have had to use their spare prop while out on the water. That might cause me to change my tune


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2020)

Props are for boats with too much draft!


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

windblows said:


> Not trying to derail the thread here, but i would be curious to know how many have had to use their spare prop while out on the water. That might cause me to change my tune


I never have, and after reading Marietta Mike’s logic, I may take it out as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2020)

There is another argument to keeping a spare, hubs do spin! How often? But it happens.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

I’ve spu


windblows said:


> Not trying to derail the thread here, but i would be curious to know how many have had to use their spare prop while out on the water. That might cause me to change my tune


have spun several props over the years. The new flo torq hubs can be changed out on the water very easily, But I still keep a spare because I would rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. My rig has a pretty solid amount of storage though.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

In the rear hatch wrapped in a towel. I clean it and spray lube on it ti keep it from developing rust spots. I’ll sacrifice a few pounds to have a prop to get me back because I’m not waiting on a tow unless it’s absolutely necessary. That is silly to me, kind of like saying I don’t carry a spare tire because AAA is included with auto insurance


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> In the rear hatch wrapped in a towel. I clean it and spray lube on it ti keep it from developing rust spots. I’ll sacrifice a few pounds to have a prop to get me back because I’m not waiting on a tow unless it’s absolutely necessary. That is silly to me, kind of like saying I don’t carry a spare tire because AAA is included with auto insurance


And we know, waiting on a tow sucks big!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boatbrains said:


> And we know, waiting on a tow sucks big!


I know that’s right!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I know that’s right!


At least there was a breeze blowin and the scenery was nice. Next time buddy, next time!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boatbrains said:


> At least there was a breeze blowin and the scenery was nice. Next time buddy, next time!


I caught my snook


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I caught my snook


Ya still gotta come back for BB’s Homosassa Grand Slam some day!
Snook, Poon, Red, Trout, Grouper, Cobia! I have done it, and it is a blast! Start out in the river for the snook, poon, red. Hit the grass for the trout if you didn’t get one inside, by 8:30-9 on your way to the grouper and then the cobia! It makes for a very interesting and busy day on the water!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I kinda get that, but my car has a dedicated space for a spare and it doesn't matter if my car is 50lbs heavier. If I was worried about waiting for a tow, I'd carry a spare battery, spare fuel pump, spare prop, nut, cotter pin, tools, etc.

Just not sure where it stops. The only time I've been towed in six years was a fuel pump. It wasn't fun waiting - I was 40 miles from the closest ramp and 55 miles from the closest tow boat slip.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2020)

not2shabby said:


> I kinda get that, but my car has a dedicated space for a spare and it doesn't matter if my car is 50lbs heavier. If I was worried about waiting for a tow, I'd carry a spare battery, spare fuel pump, spare prop, nut, cotter pin, tools, etc.
> 
> Just not sure where it stops. The only time I've been towed in six years was a fuel pump. It wasn't fun waiting - I was 40 miles from the closest ramp and 55 miles from the closest tow boat slip.


Hell, the only time I’ve been towed was when I took @Smackdaddy53 out! Timer base failed and no bueno on the spark! Other than that, I have always made it back in on my own.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Add fuel lines, wiring tools and list goes on. Maintain your equipment like crazy and in the event a tow is needed, that is what you pay for. I have owned 4 boats in last 16 years and only one was new. Zero breakdowns but I am a nut for maintenance.

I almost had one this year on fuel line. That won’t happen again, if it looks rough at all, replace it. My 2 cents


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> Hell, the only time I’ve been towed was when I took @Smackdaddy53 out! Timer base failed and no bueno on the spark! Other than that, I have always made it back in on my own.


Hahaha and it had to be smack you had out when it happened, us Texas boys like to give each other some serious shit over everything. Gotta love it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2020)

CKEAT said:


> Add fuel lines, wiring tools and list goes on. Maintain your equipment like crazy and in the event a tow is needed, that is what you pay for. I have owned 4 boats in last 16 years and only one was new. Zero breakdowns but I am a nut for maintenance.
> 
> I almost had one this year on fuel line. That won’t happen again, if it looks rough at all, replace it. My 2 cents


Preventative maintenance=Cheap insurance


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CKEAT said:


> Add fuel lines, wiring tools and list goes on. Maintain your equipment like crazy and in the event a tow is needed, that is what you pay for. I have owned 4 boats in last 16 years and only one was new. Zero breakdowns but I am a nut for maintenance.
> 
> I almost had one this year on fuel line. That won’t happen again, if it looks rough at all, replace it. My 2 cents


And the GPS wiring...haha


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

CKEAT said:


> Add fuel lines, wiring tools and list goes on. Maintain your equipment like crazy and in the event a tow is needed, that is what you pay for. I have owned 4 boats in last 16 years and only one was new. Zero breakdowns but I am a nut for maintenance.
> 
> I almost had one this year on fuel line. That won’t happen again, if it looks rough at all, replace it. My 2 cents


Can't believe I didn't think of fuel line -- great idea. I have a hatch that will be very dry but also difficult to access, so I've been trying to think of things like this to put in there (non-urgent, rarely used stuff that can help save the day). A spare prop was on my list if I can get it to fit through the access port. I'll definitely add fuel line to the list.

My ideas so far:

Spare rope for pull start
Spare truck key
Small tool set
Warm, dry clothes (vaccuum packed)
Fuel line, bulb, fittings, clamps
Zip ties
Small bolt cutters
Self-sealing tape
Spare plugs


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

bryson said:


> Can't believe I didn't think of fuel line -- great idea. I have a hatch that will be very dry but also difficult to access, so I've been trying to think of things like this to put in there (non-urgent, rarely used stuff that can help save the day). A spare prop was on my list if I can get it to fit through the access port. I'll definitely add fuel line to the list.
> 
> My ideas so far:
> 
> ...


Are you fishing a 44 Contender or a skiff?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I've only needed to change 1 prop while on the water in my entire life of boating. 80+miles offshore in a 36 Contender with trip 250's. Broke a Flo-Torq hub, grabbed the tools, jumped in the water, pulled the prop, changed hub, reinstalled prop, kept going.
Only time I've ever needed a tow, my fuel pump broke. Once I figured it out, I just kept pumping the bulb and let my neighbor who came to help go back to fishing.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> And the GPS wiring...haha


No shit


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Zika said:


> Are you fishing a 44 Contender or a skiff?


Hah, maybe some of this mentality is a carryover from offshore days. I like the simplicity of a skiff, but I also don't like depending on someone else to get myself out of a crummy situation. There's a good middle ground somewhere in there and by God I'm going to find it!


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. Maybe I’ll just keep the spare in the garage then!


----------

